# JavaScript Detection inkl. Umleitung möglich?



## rob3rt (14. Jul 2006)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Ich habe viel gesucht aber nichts gefunden was mir wirklich weiterhelfen konnte.

Ich möchte auf meiner Homepage eine Bildergalerie via JavaScript einbinden. Da dies bekannterweise bei Usern nicht funktioniert die JavaScript deaktiviert haben möchte ich diese auf eine zweite Version meiner HP umleiten.

*Meine Frage:* Ist es möglich auf der index.html ein JavaScript-Detection einzubauen, dass den User auf die JavaScript bzw. Non-JavaScript -Version meiner Homepage umleitet, je nachdem ob Java an- bzw. abgeschaltet ist?

Über eine Antwort ob dies überhaupt möglich ist wäre ich sehr dankbar!  

[Edit by foobar: Titel angepasst]


----------



## foobar (14. Jul 2006)

Java != JavaScript


----------



## bummerland (14. Jul 2006)

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/transit/scripts.htm#noscript


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (14. Jul 2006)

Es gibt außerdem noch die Möglichkeit, nach dem pessimistischen Prinzip zu arbeiten, d.h. du rechnest erstmal damit, dass der User kein JS aktiviert hat.

Falls doch, fügst du die Funktionalität per JS hinzu.

Kleines Beispiel eines Suchformulars:


```
<form class="search" action="#">
			


				<script type="text/javascript">
					var isFirstLoad = true;
					function emptySearchField() {
						if(isFirstLoad==true) document.getElementById('txtSearch').value='';
						isFirstLoad = false;
					}
				</script>
				<input type="text" name="search" id="txtSearch" onfocus="javascript:emptySearchField();" /><button type="submit" title="Suchen">&</button>
				<script type="text/javascript">
					document.getElementById('txtSearch').value='Hier Suchbegriff eingeben';
				</script>
			</p>
		</form>
```

Im Eingabefeld wird ein Text eingefügt, der dem Benutzer Hinweise gibt. Beim ersten Fokussieren des Feldes wird der Wert gelöscht. Ohne JS würde er nicht gelöscht werden können. Da er nun per JS gesetzt wird, hat dies zur Folge, dass der Text bei einem User ohne JS gar nicht erst erscheint.


----------

